# Memory Stick to M2 (PSP Go) adapter now available!



## Ryccardo (Oct 29, 2017)

A Japanese console modder, who goes on Twitter under the name @Kouchan66, has manufactured a limited number of Memory Stick to Micro Memory Stick flat cables.

While not a terribly novel invention (SD to microSD adapters in the same format do exist), only today this niche-format variant of a niche kind of adapter has become commercially available.

Users of the *PSP Go* will be able, with minimal internal case modding, to replace their ability to use up-to-16GB, rare and expensive M2 card reader with an original Memory Stick, available in sizes up to 64GB - or with third party single or double microSD converters, supplying their console with *up to a theoretical half terabyte of storage* on top of the 16GB internal memory!

The kit, sold exclusively online for *2300 yen*, includes the adapter itself and a rectangle of conductive double-sided tape, in a size sufficient for two to four applications.
After cutting off the plastic that separates the pins of their Memory Stick, users are supposed to cut said conductive tape to cover the pins of their Memory Stick, and stick on the flat cable so that it faces the inside; the opposite end of the cable can then be coaxed into the M2 slot, similiarly to bare-board Vita2SD adapters, and folded so that *the Memory Stick is hidden inside the console*.

Further pictures of the adapter and its installation are available from the official sales website.

Via popo90210 on Reddit and Kouchan66 on Twitter


----------



## Joom (Oct 30, 2017)

You got the price wrong. It's 2300 yen (roughly 20.25 USD, 17.45 euro, or 15.41 pounds).


----------



## lordkaos (Oct 30, 2017)

why not a micro sd to m2 adapter?


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 30, 2017)

Joom said:


> You got the price wrong. It's 2300 yen (roughly 20.25 USD, 17.45 euro, or 15.41 pounds).


Thanks for the correction, guess I was too tired



lordkaos said:


> why not a micro sd to m2 adapter?


You can't make a microSD to MS or M2 "adapter" - it must be a converter with active electronics; they would be prohibitively expensive in small volumes (compare Vita2SD, an adapter, to psvsd, a converter) - and the adapter described in this topic isn't cheap!

If you meant a converter without a flat cable, it wouldn't fit in the slot - compare again with no Vita microSD solution fitting in its M3 slot!


----------



## Infinity7 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice, I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## VeganPete76 (Jun 21, 2018)

Have successfully modded several PSPs in the past with photofast cr5400 cards. Cannot get this method to work for the PSP Go. Have tried the conductive sticky-strips, which come in the pack and I've tried liquid metal, injected onto the contacts. The PSP always reports "No Card Inserted". Have tried two of these ribbon adapters from Japan (in case one was faulty) and I've tried 2 different Magic-gate adapters (dual and single) and several different SD cards (known working). I know that PSPs with SD cards can be a bit finicky but nothing seems to be working in this case, unfortunately. So disappointed; a PSP Go with 256GB extra would have been awesome!


----------



## renzo_yugi (Jul 16, 2018)

available stock??


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2018)

Damn that's cool. My Go was always running out of internal memory.


----------



## Saulot (Oct 7, 2018)

VeganPete76 said:


> Have successfully modded several PSPs in the past with photofast cr5400 cards. Cannot get this method to work for the PSP Go. Have tried the conductive sticky-strips, which come in the pack and I've tried liquid metal, injected onto the contacts. The PSP always reports "No Card Inserted". Have tried two of these ribbon adapters from Japan (in case one was faulty) and I've tried 2 different Magic-gate adapters (dual and single) and several different SD cards (known working). I know that PSPs with SD cards can be a bit finicky but nothing seems to be working in this case, unfortunately. So disappointed; a PSP Go with 256GB extra would have been awesome!



I had the same issue, at the end I soldered the adapter and it works fine.


----------



## redsyrup13 (Dec 23, 2018)

I've also had issues. I didn't try soldering but I changed the capacity of the sd card from 200GB to 128GB and the PSP Go could then format the card. I can copy games and movies and use fat sorter to organize but the PSP Go doesn't list all games from the PSP's menu. I might try soldering next. What capacity SD card are you using? Can you post an image of the SD to Duo adapter you're using? This is the one I'm using but I'm going to try a white dual card (#6) that I found with the help of a guide at wololo (can't post the link because of forum rules against new users).

Attached is an image of the SD to Duo adapter I used with mixed results (no 200GB support).


----------



## xxNathanxx (Mar 14, 2019)

Saulot said:


> I had the same issue, at the end I soldered the adapter and it works fine.


Hey man, how did you go about soldering it? A tiny drop on each of the 10 contacts of the MS Pro Duo then stick it to the ribbon cable? I thought I'd finally got the tape just right a couple of months ago, but the past week I've been scratching my head as to why I've been having loads of strange problems with my games, and I just figured out that pressing Start/Select or using the joystick applies pressure to where the adapter is located, breaking the connection. The guy selling these adapters should really just sell them with a MS Pro Duo adapter already bolted on, because the conductive tape is awful in real world conditions. Anyhow, please let me know how you fixed it.


----------



## Saulot (Mar 20, 2019)

xxNathanxx said:


> Hey man, how did you go about soldering it? A tiny drop on each of the 10 contacts of the MS Pro Duo then stick it to the ribbon cable? I thought I'd finally got the tape just right a couple of months ago, but the past week I've been scratching my head as to why I've been having loads of strange problems with my games, and I just figured out that pressing Start/Select or using the joystick applies pressure to where the adapter is located, breaking the connection. The guy selling these adapters should really just sell them with a MS Pro Duo adapter already bolted on, because the conductive tape is awful in real world conditions. Anyhow, please let me know how you fixed it.



I cannot display pics, cause its inside my Go, but I cut about half a cm of kynar wire for each and used that between the adapter and the ribbon.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Mar 20, 2019)

Saulot said:


> I cannot display pics, cause its inside my Go, but I cut about half a cm of kynar wire for each and used that between the adapter and the ribbon.


Thanks, friend. Hopefully I can manage to make it work the same way.


----------



## Saulot (Mar 21, 2019)

xxNathanxx said:


> Thanks, friend. Hopefully I can manage to make it work the same way.


Flux is your friend!


----------



## spyrox (May 7, 2019)

will it ever be re-stocked?


----------



## Vinceherman (May 18, 2019)

spyrox said:


> will it ever be re-stocked?




it's back in stock now

just got mine arrived today, absolute nightmare trying to get a connection using the conductive tape, 

1st attempt failure, I'm getting an orange light but it's saying no memory card inserted... have to squeeze the adapter in order to get an orange light though....


----------



## Vinceherman (Jun 1, 2019)

Saulot said:


> I had the same issue, at the end I soldered the adapter and it works fine.



Hey there, any tips for a solder newb before I attempt this, 

I was planning just heat the metal on the memory card adapter with the solder iron, let it melt the kynar wire and then attach the ribbon, I take it I don't touch the ribbon with the solder iron?


----------



## Th3one (Jan 16, 2020)

any body know if he will get any more in stock i just got my psp go 2 days ago and i really want to add more memory but i was to late now is sold out


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 17, 2020)

use soldering wick with flux, it should stick right on, there are videos on soldering these tape ribbons properly on youtube


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 27, 2020)

Saulot said:


> Flux is your friend!


I finally got around to doing the soldering. I soldered wires between the contacts like you did, but right when I finished, one broke, so I had to resolder it, at which point the other end broke, and when I tried to resolder that one, the ribbon itself melted and one of the wires inside snapped. So, I ended up with nothing. I think I'll just hold out until someone starts selling presoldered adapters. In fact, if anyone reading this happens to have one they aren't using, please take my money.


----------



## paperburner123 (Jun 28, 2021)

Any one know how i can purchase from @kouchan66 website? I dont see any purchase link and any word on stock inventory? Thank you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Any one know how i can purchase from @kouchan66 website? I dont see any purchase link and any word on stock inventory? Thank you


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 5, 2021)

I'd like to know the same info myself. I missed it when it released the first time...my fault...


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 21, 2021)

Guys! Guys! Guys! @paperburner123 @Redhorse @Th3one @Vinceherman @spyrox @redsyrup13 @renzo_yugi @VeganPete76 @Infinity7

If any of you, or anyone else is still reading this...

There's now an absolute legend selling PSP Go Memory Card adapters presoldered on Etsy. They're really well made and they don't break or lose connection ever! Overall a much better product than kouchan's, and they're cheaper as well (except if you're in Japan, I guess). Check it out:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1026943068/psp-go-micro-sd-memory-card-adapter


----------



## Th3one (Nov 27, 2021)

xxNathanxx said:


> Guys! Guys! Guys! @paperburner123 @Redhorse @Th3one @Vinceherman @spyrox @redsyrup13 @renzo_yugi @VeganPete76 @Infinity7
> 
> If any of you, or anyone else is still reading this...
> 
> ...


This is awesome thanks for the mention I'll keep this link close by I'm still looking for a White PSP go


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 27, 2021)

xxNathanxx said:


> Guys! Guys! Guys! @paperburner123 @Redhorse @Th3one @Vinceherman @spyrox @redsyrup13 @renzo_yugi @VeganPete76 @Infinity7
> 
> If any of you, or anyone else is still reading this...
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up


----------

